# Do you share your birthday with an Animal Crossing villager?



## lxjshrss (May 26, 2017)

I share mine with Jeremiah, which is July 8th. I knew there was something other than me just liking him that binds us together.


----------



## Emizel (May 26, 2017)

I share my birthday with Chester! I love him ~


----------



## HappyDolphin (May 26, 2017)

I share my birthday with Sally (she was originally called Hazel in ACGC)! She's now one of my favorites.


----------



## GADKAN (May 26, 2017)

I share a birthday with Kitt! October 11!


----------



## Nani (May 26, 2017)

I share mines with Pietro! I've actually had him at one point, too!


----------



## Satsuki~ (May 27, 2017)

I share a birthday with Blaire


----------



## Soigne (May 27, 2017)

Teddy on Sept. 26!


----------



## Drokmar (May 27, 2017)

Margie on Jan 28th.


----------



## easpa (May 27, 2017)

Ike on May 16th! Never seen the lad before mind you


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (May 27, 2017)

I share mine with Ursala!


----------



## Mayor Todd (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for bringing this up!  Now I have a new villager to try and get to move to my town.  Here's the list I used, in case anyone else would like to find their birthday buddy:

https://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villager_birthdays_in_Animal_Crossing:_New_Leaf


----------



## Ivory Moon (May 30, 2017)

I share mine with maelle april 8th


----------



## NObrien (May 31, 2017)

easpa said:


> Ike on May 16th! Never seen the lad before mind you


same here


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 31, 2017)

I share mine with two villagers, Wolf Link and Annalise on Dec 2nd!


----------



## Flare (May 31, 2017)

I share mine with Sydney.

Kinda alright I guess.


----------



## onionpudding (May 31, 2017)

I believe I share mine with Tipper. August 25th

Why does it have to be a snooty? lol


----------



## 5cm/s (May 31, 2017)

I share a birthday with two villagers- Sprocket and Rooney! I was worried at first that nobody would share my birthday, and then I thought about seriously how many villagers there are ever and I stopped worrying. I'm not a twin, I'm a triplet!


----------



## Jadeth (May 31, 2017)

GADKAN said:


> I share a birthday with Kitt! October 11!



I also share my birthday with Kitt! She's been in my first town since the start, and I love her to bits.


----------



## Mu~ (May 31, 2017)

With kid cat, guess it could have been worse.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 31, 2017)

Bree!  July 7.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 2, 2017)

Cube on January 29


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

Tabby August 13th, have never had her and don't really want to lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 3, 2017)

I share mine with Sterling, and I've had him in my town previously


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 4, 2017)

I share my birthday with Mac the dog. (11/11) I had him in my first ever city folk town too. What a strange coincidence. Don't really like him though, but he's alright I guess. Could be worse.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 7, 2017)

My Birthday buddy is Lucky.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 7, 2017)

Pekoe May 18th


----------



## starlark (Jun 7, 2017)

i share mine with samson! (july 5)
he's a great lil mouse, i'm glad!


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2017)

Bertha, apparently!


----------



## NormalVillager (Jun 11, 2017)

I share mine with Paula, March 22nd.


----------



## MayorCat (Jun 12, 2017)

I share mine with Camofrog!


----------



## bonucci (Jun 12, 2017)

I just checked online just for this thread and I share a birthday with Velma! My Mayor, however, shares a birthday with Rocco. I haven't had either of them as villagers in any Animal Crossing game of mine but it'd be cool to celebrate two birthdays~ ^^


----------

